# What Trend Do You Wish Would Come Back?



## Beauty Mark (Feb 27, 2007)

Since we have the trends we hate thread, let's go with what we miss.

I miss t-shirts that were of considerable thickness, normal waisted jeans, platform/wedge shoes. You?


----------



## aeni (Feb 27, 2007)

But I thought platform and wedge shoes were here for the summer?


----------



## amelia.jayde (Mar 6, 2007)

i miss flared jeans, like big flared ones.


----------



## little teaser (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Since we have the trends we hate thread, let's go with what we miss.

I miss t-shirts that were of considerable thickness, normal waisted jeans, platform/wedge shoes. You?_

 
platform/wedge shoes are still around. those i dont think are going anytime soon they been around forever.
i like my t-shirts thin, but thats cause i live in florida and it gets really hot.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amelia.jayde* 

 
_i miss flared jeans, like big flared ones._

 
What she said


----------



## Showgirl (Mar 8, 2007)

flared trousers I do miss. They're just more flattering if you've a big backside lol

I also wish that ankle/floor length skirts would come back. It seems that everything's been mid-calf for seasons and seasons. I prefer really long flowy skirts for the summer as I find them cooler and you don't need to wear hose.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Mar 8, 2007)

tight rolled jeans.  J/K!

Wide leg trouser pants.  They're starting to make a comeback, but not as much as I would like.


----------



## Blondie (Mar 17, 2007)

Honestly?  Short shorts.  It's becoming in to wear the bermuda short look, or have the shorts hit mid-thigh, but I've always loved short shorts.  I feel so freeeee lol


----------



## liv (Mar 18, 2007)

Hmm, I'm not sure, but I love that the boyfriend trouser is coming back!  I hate the super low rise I-can-see-your-crack jeans.


----------



## sallytheragdol (Mar 19, 2007)

Long, flowy, hippie skirts. Anything truly bohemian in nature(and I don't mean the bag lady look, but just loose flowy pieces, tunics, flowy skirts, etc.)


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 20, 2007)

Why wish a trend would come back ?

If you like it, Do it!


----------



## TeaCup (Mar 23, 2007)

Nice semi-low,tight huge flare jeans (They were around for a while! Now,if they have flare at all, they are all are so low they show pubic hair).

Teeshirts that dont show your bra (Id rather my stripped bra not be exposed to the publc)

Tanktops that actually fit over your boob, that weird line across the chest look is awful!

Speaking of boobs, any shirt that FITS.

Hippies. Seriously lets just all go buy some hemp and knit us up some pretty clothes! But lets leave the whole...smelling bad thing behind


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_Why wish a trend would come back ?

If you like it, Do it!_

 
Sometimes, it's really difficult to find items of a certain trend, which is why I wish they'd come back.


----------



## sallytheragdol (Mar 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Sometimes, it's really difficult to find items of a certain trend, which is why I wish they'd come back._

 
exactly. I still wear stuff I like that's out of date, but I can't find more of it, thus the quandary.


----------



## Katja (Mar 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sallytheragdol* 

 
_Long, flowy, hippie skirts. Anything truly bohemian in nature(and I don't mean the bag lady look, but just loose flowy pieces, tunics, flowy skirts, etc.)_

 





*I take a lot of inspiration from nature and international locations.  Right now, I'm liking the Bohemian look, but of course it has to be 'finished' and not 'bag lady' like you mentioned.  I also am picking up inspiration from Greece (light and white), the Mediterranean in general, and the outdoors....

I have a problem with sticking to one style, and usually I have a few various styles for the upcoming season. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't laugh, but I've catagorized them by title:

-Au Natural 
-Forest Fairy
-Bronze Goddess
-Mediterranean Waternymph 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Campfire Cowgirl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, I am a huge geek.

My hair is going to be wavy, braided, crimped, wrapped, or curled with different hair accessories (headbanded scarves, barretts, small clips).  

I used to LOVE straight hair, but I'm not loving it as much.  

Makeup will fit the descriptions of the titles... I'm having a hard time finding long, flowy skirts like you mentioned, but I have one I found at Goodwill that is beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I want a pair of cowboy boots, and a pair of cutoff short shorts... NOT TOO SHORT, but flattering short to wear with said cowboy boots for when I'm camping.

I also love eyelet lace and frillies and anything to pick up a bit of feminity to my 'tomboy-ish' look.  I am loving purples, greens, blues, and golds this summer...  

I want slap bracelets to come back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sallytheragdol* 

 
_Long, flowy, hippie skirts. Anything truly bohemian in nature(and I don't mean the bag lady look, but just loose flowy pieces, tunics, flowy skirts, etc.)_

 
I personally don't think that look ever has or will ever go away, I love it!  I am a *serious* skirt girl... have you ever taken a look at Soft Surroundings?  They've got beautiful, flowy, exotic looking skirts.  If wearing skirts like this (and what you describe) is a "trend", I guess I'll just always be trendy.


----------

